# Billing for CPT 56515



## Liza5418 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, I code for an OB/GYN office and have a question in billing out cpt 56515.  If a patient comes in on a weekly basis to have destruction of lesions, can I bill out 56515 weekly, or just on the first visit.  Weekly would just be the office visit (99212-99215)?  Please advise......


----------



## amjordan (Oct 4, 2010)

Code 56515 - Destruction of lesion(s), vulva; extensive (eg, laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery) has a 10 day global period. 

If she is coming in weekly, for the same procedure you will not be able to bill an E/M due to the 10 day global period.  However, based on the work provided and documentation you may be able to bill the procedure 56515 or 56501, but you will need a modifier.  Depending on the documentation you may be able to use 58 or 78.  Make sure to read the description for both modifiers before selecting one.


----------



## Liza5418 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Cpt 56515*

Thanks for your response.  It really did help me in deciding how I should code the weekly visits.


----------

